# This Sunday!!! Win Roseline Sharks, Black Bar Endlers, API Master Test Kit, etc



## WRabbit

*DFW Aquatic Plant Club Last Minute Membership Drive*

This Sunday, March 20th at 1:30pm, the DFW Aquatic Plant Club will hold its monthly meeting at Fish Gallery Dallas. During this event we will have a drawing for all new members who have joined (or existing members who renew) during the month of March (up to the drawing). These new/existing members names will be put in a hat and will be eligible to the win from the following:

# Two 2"-2.5" Roseline Sharks (Puntius Denisonii) - Certainly worth a $20 new membership or renewal.
# Two 2"-2.5" Roseline Sharks (Puntius Denisonii) - " " " " " " "
@ Five Black Bar Endlers
@ Five Black Bar Endlers
@ Five Black Bar Endlers
API Freshwater Master Test Kit (new in box) - Suggested Retail $29.99

# These Roselines came from my stock of eighteen purchased from the left coast. I intended to put all eighteen in my 6 week old planted 125g, planning to add a few at at a time over a 3 week period. By the time I added 14 I figured it looked to be enough (I don't want the fish to distract from the beauty of the planted tank). The remaining four Roselines are in one of my quarantine tanks waiting for a new home (they think they will be joining the others). They are 2"-2.5" inches long and will eat anything I put in the tank. Fortunately, they've been fed very well and are starting to show nice color. Did you know Roselines can live 7 years and cost as much as $29-$49 each? In fact, I think Fish Gallery has some for sale&#8230;. We might not want to mention we will be giving some away.

@ Black Bar Endlers - These are young adults and the males are showing full color (all males look like clones of each other). Most of the females are breeding ready. These are a very nice strain. My stock came from a Fish Gallery employee who once bred them. I doubt Fish Gallery would be upset by us giving these away. However, they have asked several times in the past that I trade some in so they could sell them again. If we don't give them away in a drawing, I'm trading for Lotus.

*Note: Several of the items above are worth more than the cost of a 1 year membership. In my opinion, two Roseline sharks and a one year DFWAPC membership for $20 seems like a pretty good deal&#8230;*

And now the fine print.

_· Participants must be present to win.
· This drawing is for new members or for existing members who execute a membership renewal during the month of March 2011 (up to the drawing).
· One drawing chance for each new/renewed membership.
· A $40 new membership or renewal (2 year membership) = 2 chances to win
· Employees of Fish Gallery Dallas ARE eligible for this drawing (if they join DFWAPC).
· Family members or relatives of existing members ARE eligible for this drawing.(same as above)
· DFWAPC or its members are not responsible if any of the Endlers croak during their confinement in their bags.
· Winners of the Roseline Sharks will have to pick these fish up from my home in north Dallas, a few miles from the intersection of Belt Line and Preston (on the edge of Addison). I am allowed to drive and may be able to work out a " meet you half-way" thing, as long as you don't live in Odessa or somesuch.
· Any items not given away will be sold in local forums and money donated to DFWAPC.
· I have the right to amend the rules in case I left something out (I'll be fair to all)
· Existing member WRabbit is definitely not eligible for this drawing, even with a membership renewal (but he can do a membership renewal anyway)
_

Bonus! Each new member will receive a free container of Wardley cichlid flakes or pellets. (Limited to available stock).

If you've joined or renewed prior to this message and during the month of March 2011, please bring a copy of your paypal receipt for verification. If paid by check or lost your Paypal receipt, please send me a PM on either Aquatic Plant Central or DFW Fishbox and I will contact the person who handles club memberships for verification. My screen name is the same on both.

-======================-

You may ask yourself, what is the purpose of the DFW Aquatic Plant Club and what is our mission? The following mission statement is from our website&#8230;

_The DFW Aquatic Plant Club is an organization comprised of individuals with an interest in the propagation of aquatic plants. Experience levels within our club range from the novice to the advanced hobbyist. Our membership is not confined to the geographical area of Dallas-Fort Worth. We have active participating members from all across Texas and the United States. We are hobbyists who are interested in naturally planted aquariums for the benefit of the fauna, flora, and keeper of such aquariums.

*Our Mission* is to educate hobbyists and to promote planted aquariums through presentations, speaking engagements, and monthly meetings where topics related to planted aquaria are discussed.
It has always been thought that maintaining a naturally planted aquarium is difficult. However, through the exchange of ideas and information, we believe that maintaining a planted aquarium is both relatively easy and rewarding. In addition, we hope that the hobbyist gains a greater knowledge and appreciation of the hobby in general. At the monthly meetings, we will discuss such topics such as lighting, CO2 and chemical fertilization, substrates, plant species, and other topics about maintaining a planted tank. We also bring prominent speakers to Dallas-Fort Worth to present special topics on planted tanks. So, come and join us for one of our monthly meetings!_
-===========-

Did I forget to mention the FREE PLANTS available at each meeting? Our plants grow so well we bring our extras and trimmings to meetings to share with others. Attendance is free and there is no obligation to join (unless you want to be eligible for the drawing). We also have snacks, socializing, occasional free gifts/product samples, speakers, tours, and an occasional comedy routine (note: Niko won't be able to attend this meeting).

*Wait! *There's more! During this meeting we will have some sort of a tour/explanation on how the store filtration system works, how they do massive water changes, what their plans are for the area the gigantic tank once occupied, learn about some of the more memorable aquariums they've designed/built, what plants they have available to special order for our next meeting we hold there (several months down the road <- Is that a song?), and what's in their mysterious back room/warehouse (It's a great place to hang out).

Finally, you'll get to meet the person who came up with the idea of holding a drawing in order to thin his herd of Endlers , Roselines, and various aquarium-related items . You know how it works&#8230; Clean a little out, buy a lot more. J

DFWAPC membership is $20 per year. However, you don't have to be a member to attend meetings. I received $20-$30 worth of free plants from other members the first meeting I attended, which more than justified me paying for a membership the next day. The next meeting I picked up another $20-$30 worth. I didn't renew my membership because of this, but I thought about doing so. I know I'll be tempted to renew after this meeting because I will once again grab a bag or so of free plants&#8230;. This reminds me.. Does anyone have any Eriocaulons to share? If so, please bring them to the meeting. I could use about 4-5. 

You can use the links at the bottom of this post to join DFWAPC (by check in US mail or online via Paypal). In addition, you can join or renew at the meeting using cash, check, silver, gold, platinum, or almost anything of marketable value (I trade for Eheims).

I look forward to seeing everyone there, especially ALL new members joining our ranks.

Meeting location and time:Sunday, March 20th
1:30pm until 4:00 or so..
Fish Gallery Dallas
6955 Greenville Avenue
Dallas, Texas
214-373-FISH (3474)

Jim

PS: The meeting is at FISH GALLERY! Bring your debit card!!!
PPS: _If this drawing thing works I plan on doing it again next month with different prizes._

Link to DFW Aquatic Plant Club website
Link to Join DFWAPC ($20) - Paypal Accepted
*Random link Jim selected.*

*Memory is the SECOND thing to go as we age&#8230;. For some reason I can't remember the FIRST.*


----------



## niko

Wow!


----------



## fishyjoe24

um niko, and other members. do you take irish drinking songs as payments..
I definelly want to pay a one years membership. but am broke after my little medical thing that happen...

I do have aquarium stuff I could say to pay for membership..

or ek ask a family member for help... 
 only a couple of dollers in thebank and I got to go till april before I get another check...


----------



## fishyjoe24

Eriocaulon Australia Red AKA vomits blood wow I want someof those carpet plants....


----------



## Michael

Jim, after that pitch I'd buy a used car from you!

I don't have a receipt because I paid my membership with cash. Can I still be in the drawing, please, please?

Seriously, for anyone who isn't a member, I had the same experience Jim did at my first meeting. I came away with enough free plants to completely fill my then-new 20 gallon. Almost all of those plants are still thriving today.


----------



## WRabbit

*This might be kind of long, but I feel its important info. Unfortunately, I'm too tired to proofread it again. Sorry for any errors.*

I hate doing things at the spur of the moment as I am more likely to plan things well in advance. However, I still had to saddle up to help get this meeting going.... I met with Chris, Trip, Aaron, and the General Manager (Paul) of Fish Gallery for 2 hours this afternoon in attempt to make this event go over as smoothly as possible. I tried to cover all bases. The area where the big tank was has been cleaned and organized. It will be PERFECT for our needs. We will need at least one more folding table and many folding chairs (enough for the massive turnout we will have). The theory that everyone will have a seat if they bring one for themselves sounds idealistic. I'd love to bring only one. However, some people don't have folding chairs, some may forget, and some may show up at the last minute from shopping or a kid event or something. If you have a few extras, please bring them. You can leave them in you car as backup and if they are needed I will help you carry them in. j/k

As for food, we need coolers with drinks and snacks. I feel there is a possibility we will have a large turnout.... especially when you hear the additional things I have planned. How much of each do we need? That's anyone's guess. Remember, leftovers can be taken home, especially the sodas. *Please bring food and drinks!!!!*

Ok, back to my meeting with the execs of Fish Gallery. I set this up interview style, with me asking questions I had compiled into a list during the previous two days. Clipboard in hand and taking notes, I felt like a cub reporter on his first story. (It was my first time to conduct an interview. Thank GOD for Google!) Did I ever tell anyone my last name is Olson?

We spent some time discussing how the owner got started in the business, the transition into various parts of the industry, the business acquisitions & mergers, the first store in Houston, the expansion to Dallas, their service division, and more. We then went through the entire store (again with me asking questions and taking notes). We went through the front retail area, livestock areas, feeder room (shrimp, feeder goldfish, etc) and the back areas (office suite, business office, design room, maintenance area, parts area, stockroom, service area, etc), with me asking the questions I feel many of you would ask. I learned about their filtration, water change system, livestock sources, service crews, custom tank construction, and more. (They own a separate company that designs and builds custom tanks setups - *Acrylic and Glass Exhibits*). I learned some behind the scenes stuff, future plans, expansion, etc. They freely answered all of my unusual questions. I can tell they had never been asked many of these things before. Needless to say, it was quite an interesting 2 hours.

You guessed it.... It's not over. I then mentioned our plans for the meeting and told them about the items we will be giving away in the *Membership Drive Drawing*. I proceeded to tell him I had seen a sign of sadness in those of you who recently renewed prior to March and those who aren't ready to join or renew for whatever reason, due to the fact you won't be eligible to receive a golden ticket. I had earlier realized there was a flaw in the system. Why didn't I see it at first? My hastily put together Membership Drive Drawing didn't include everyone.... and we are a club run by ALL its members, thus all members should have a chance to win something. After mucho thought I saw an easy solution. Why didn't I think of this previously?
*
Memory is the SECOND thing to go as we age&#8230;. For some reason I can't remember the FIRST. *

*Announcing!*

*March 2011 DFW Aquatic Plant Club Door Prize Drawing*

I will have a sign-in sheet and everyone who signs in will be given a Platinum ticket. Please, let's keep this on the honor system to make it fair to all. In other words, don't bring all the kids from the neighborhood playground, the shirtless basketball dudes from your alley, or everyone you met in that seedy bar last night just to get an extra Platinum Ticket (Platinum ticket for this drawing, Gold for the Membership Drive drawing). If we have a problem, I'm changing the rules... :wave:

Ok, back to the meeting....After getting down on my knees and begging with Chris and Paul (they have throw rugs), I was able to talk them into some donations for our new *DFW Aquatic Plant Club Door Prize Drawing*. I even suggesting the donations they make after earlier making a mental list while touring the store. After that topic was discussed we proceeded to details of the things I envisioned during our stint on Sunday. We ironed out details, cracked jokes, spit on the floor, laughed, and then I went my merry way (into rush hour traffic @ 75/Park Lane).

During the drive I was thinking about the generous Fish Gallery donations when a light bulb suddenly went off inside my head! I'm glad it wasn't red lights in my rearview instead. I realized I knew others who might want to donate items for this event, as it would be good exposure for their businesses. I spent the next hour calling other shops to see if they were interested in donating items to get some local exposure. Out of the four I called, I'm batting 300.

*All meeting attendees will be eligible to win one of the following. Sign in, get a Platinum ticket (Please remember the honor system)

Platinum Door Prizes Prizes are as follows: *

Aquarium Plants: A Practical Guide (hardcover book) by Pablo Tepoot, Brad McLane, Beate T. Lindsey and Ian Tepoot 
suggested retail: *$50*
Donated by Fish Gallery

*$25* Gift Certificate toward the purchase of aquatic plants @ Fish Gallery. Good for 2 years.
Donated by Fish Gallery

Ebo Jager (the ORIGINAL Ebo - New in Box) 75 watt submersible heater with low water level protector *$32.99*
Donated by Just For Pets, Dallas

4 oz Earthworm flakes (X4) *$5 * each locally, approximate $8.99 value each
Donated by Metrofish, Carrollton

4 oz Veggie Veggie flakes (X4) ) *$5* each locally, approximate $8.99 value each
Donated by Metrofish, Carrollton

4 oz Beefheart flakes (X4) ) *$5* each locally, approximate $8.99 value each
Donated by Metrofish, Carrollton
-=====-

I have more items to add to the list above, but don't want to spill all the beans at once. I wouldn't want any of you to have a heart attack or similar malady. In addition, *I have a special surprise for all DFWAPC members*. You will find out what it is when you arrive. I'm sorry Niko will not be in attendance for this meeting. Like other members, he will have to wait to learn what this *special surprise* is until after 1:30pm Sunday (by phone I assume). Think of it this way. This may be enough incentive to make Niko decide to postpone his Sunday plans and attend the club meeting after all. Curiosity killed the cat.

More later.

Jim
*
PS: Please bring folding chairs, a few folding tables, snacks, drinks in coolers (or we could do 2 liter bottles and plastic cups). Napkins! Paper towels! Plants! Money! Money! Money!*


----------



## Ekrindul

Jim,

Any ideas on parking? Fish Gallery doesn't exactly have a large parking lot. Lots of the surrounding businesses have exclusive parking with towing threats.


----------



## Michael

Incredible!

Re parking, there is a second big lot behind the store. You enter from the side street, called Twin Hills Connection.


----------



## fishyjoe24

yeah, lots of parking in the back where they service trucks are... just go past the store take a right at twin hills connection like you where going to the dart station, but go in to the right lane and in to the gated part of the fish gallery... 

I'll get soda my family has a sams club membership card. a 36 case of soda is around 10.00 and I'll get chips.

oh and if jim your last name is olson then where are the twins...


----------



## WRabbit

*Donations are over the $500 mark and approaching $1,000!*

So far donations have come from the following:

*Fish Gallery Dallas
Dallas North Aquarium
Rift To Reef Aquatics
Just For Pets
Metrofish
WRabbit
DDA
Anonymous Donor*

There's not enough time between now and the meeting to keep the donation lists updated. You'll have to attend to find out what all the goodies are we're giving away. Most of the items are plant tank related. You should see the piece of driftwood donated by Just For Pets. Beautiful! Although I have lots of leftover driftwood on my patio, I'd love to own this one. Did I mention the gift certificate from Dallas North Aquarium? Take it to the DNA spring sale next weekend and you can use it to buy over *$60* worth of dry goods or over *$70* worth of livestock (fish or plants). We have *Flourish Comprehensive* and *Flourish Excel*. What about substrate? We'll have *Flourite Black Sand* and *Fluval Plant Stratum* among the prizes. You'll have to attend the meeting to find out what other goodies we're giving away.

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24

wooo wooo I want to went the flourite black sand... going to become a member tomorrow.. who wants what soda...


----------



## WRabbit

Joey,

I appreciate your offer to contribute! Please bring cans of Coke, Sprite, and/or DP. Please ice them down and bring them in a large cooler. I'll give you $10 to help with this. People like you are the reason DFWAPC is such a great group to be part of...

Congratulations on deciding to become a member of DFWAPC. I didn't realize you weren't a member until now. What will you do if you win a pair of Roselines? I can't imagine.......

I'll see you tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24

I'm not sure what I would do if I won the roseline sharks... they wouldn't fit in my 29 or 25 gallons... I was thinking of becoming a member, then when I went back in to saltwater I had a hard time deciding if I would still do planted tanks or not.. decided to havethebest of both words... niko was also kind of letting me slide... been meaning to pay for a years membership and been low on cash. family is going to help me out..


----------



## WRabbit

fishyjoe24 said:


> been meaning to pay for a years membership and been low on cash. family is going to help me out..


Tell your family thanks from us. Now that you're official, we need to delegate some duties your direction. I think your offer to bring chairs, a table, and iced drinks is more than enough for now. :whip:

Please arrive a little early so you can help with setup. I'll see you tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## Tex Gal

Bill and I just got back in town. We weren't expecting to be back until tomorrow. While we sure are tired of driving we had a great time. I'd love to come tomorrow. I have plants to bring. I'm not sure I can convince Bill to come. 

Sounds like a great bash! Party on!!...


----------



## TanyaQ2000

great get together! thanks, Jim, you did an awesome job putting this all together! we missed you Niko!!!!


----------



## alta678

Jim, Kudos to You! Nicely done, nicely done!!


----------



## metrofish

Thanks Jim:supz:


----------



## WRabbit

I had fun today and look forward to others grabbing the reins in the future. Thanks to ALL DFWAPC members who helped make today go as smoothly as possible. I assume we'll have to do something similar again as we still have donated items to give away. 

Cleanup went well. You can't tell we were ever there, except a banner we left hanging on the wall. :wacko:

Jim


----------



## digital_gods

Excellent work Jim!!


----------



## fishyjoe24

it went well, and I looked for the table and extra chairs and table.. and couldn't find it. plus a nice man, a wonder ful man in a white suv with tennesse plates seem like we wanted to play bumpers cars.. went from left lane all the way to the right lane and exited - using the exit ramp.. me being in the right lane I had a lot of cars over to my left, and couldn't seem him. he cut me off, and I had to use my hand break to not hit him...

so the soda went flying out of the cooler, and I spent most of my time picking up ice and soda...

that why I was seeing on the couch trying to relax, wanted to show the guy his I.Q. number. 

any ways, I will remember to bring the chairs and tables next time... at least I brought the soda...

and you did a great job jim... - are you sure your not a motavational speaker....


----------



## Tex Gal

Jim, thanks so much for all the hard work that went into this event. I've never seen so many prizes for the drawings. (Are you sure that Tanya did enter several time?.. [smilie=h We all appreciate all that you did to make our day fun. I have already taken advantage of the discount that our club name tag got us. (Bill appreciated the little plecos I came home with!)

We had so many new members join at this meeting. If you missed this meeting there is one each month! Come join us. I have gotten some more rare plants I'm growing out. I will spread them around the club. Stay tuned!


----------



## WRabbit

Ms Amano,

I am glad you were able to attend the meeting. I was able to find someone to fill in for Niko (Jason) during the banner presentation but I would have had a hard time finding someone to fill in for you (Bob?). :biggrin:

We'll talk soon....

Jim


----------



## fishyjoe24

so does that banner stay at the fish gallery or does it go every where the club goes.. that would be cool to see a banner hanging at all thegood lfs stores.


----------



## WRabbit

fishyjoe24 said:


> so does that banner stay at the fish gallery or does it go every where the club goes..


The banner belongs to the club and goes where we go. I accidentally left the banner on the wall. Sorry! :biggrin:

I told Paul (FG GM) I would pick it up this week (Wed/Thurs). I figure the longer on it stays on the wall, the more the ink dries. After all, it's still pretty new. :rofl:

Jim



fishyjoe24 said:


> that would be cool to see a banner hanging at all thegood lfs stores.


I assume a/the DFWAPC banner will hang in many good lfs at some point in the future.

Jim


----------

